# What are these wooden wall/ceilings called? And how to remove ceiling?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's just cheap paneling. Most likly it will be distroyed when removing it.
It can not be lifted and there is no attic in a mobil home.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

That is most likely a mineral fiber product. I've seen it in many mobile homes. It is attached to the framing members, not installed in a track system.

http://www.armstrong.com/commceilingsna/fiber-ceilings.jsp


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

if you think that looks bad...
wait 'til you see what it was put up there to hide!


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree with Loneframer. Chances are the ceiling and walls are glued and maybe stapled to the wall structure and are an integral part of the structural strength of the mobile home. If you try to remove it, it will come out in pieces. Why do you need to see behind it?


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

Don't want to tear it apart or see what's behind it. Just wanted to know what the material is called (out of curiosity).

And for the ceiling, wanted to know if it was removable or not.

Because one may wonder how to repair these things if a wall or ceiling went bad (or say have leaks stain or mold, and a cleanup + paint job doesn't look very good still). It would suck if fixing part of wall or ceiling either meant tearing up and redoing the room/wall/ceiling w/ drywall instead or using same material to replace in whole, because I'm guessing you can't patch it like drywall holes and cracks, especially if as mrgrin says it's glued and nailed down permanently.


----------

